# Full Court Press - Bristol



## twistywizard

I do not often pop reviews up. However I felt this place really justifies it.

A fairly recent opening in Bristol however in my eyes they have come a LONG way very quickly. I have had the pleasure to meet the owner numerous times and his Baristas Kit (Previously at Wild at Heart) and another blond haired chap whose name I did not get.

Anyway. Location is great. Off the main drag but not too far. Nice and basic but comfy inside. Enough space and a good atmosphere even when quiet.

Now the important bit. The Coffee. Myself and a friend and occasionly the other half have been going here fairly often and ALWAYS visit when in the area. Hands down the best coffee Bristol has to offer. They are incredibly passaionate about all things coffee and produce some stunning drinks no matter your poison. Flat whites, Espresso, Filter. All have been top notch.

They alter there coffees often which is nice as well. Coffees have come from Tate, Square Mile, Has Bean and loads of others. They always run 2 Filters and 2 Espressos to be drunk as Espresso or Flat White/Cappa/Latte.

I would go so far as to say his offerings are as good or perhaps better than the best coffee London's heavyweights have to offer. They always have enought time to talk to you as well which is great for us coffee geeks.

Make sure you visit them if you are ever in Bristol. They are on Twitter/Facebook/Google Web. I am not afiliated with them at all, they are just a fantastic coffee shop run by enthusiasts who care about good coffee.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Seconded I've been, I actually went to bristol simply to visit this and small st and it was not a wasted journey. Fantastic coffee made by fantastic people.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Exciting, more Brizzle places to go and find.


----------



## unoll

No recent reviews for full court so I felt it was time to give another. The place still lives up to its solid reputation and the coffee is amazing. Over the course of the weekend i tried both filters, both espressos and 2 of the cold brews. All very good, and the owner is great to chat to about coffee as well.

Definately the best coffee in Bristol and well worth a visit.


----------



## Edlockwood

Had a great moment there when a friend of mine asked for sugar. Was somewhat reminiscent of the American werewolf in London scene in the pub. Great coffee house though


----------



## matisse

Edlockwood said:


> Had a great moment there when a friend of mine asked for sugar. Was somewhat reminiscent of the American werewolf in London scene in the pub. Great coffee house though


Hi,

I don't usually reply to reviews of the shop, but I'm always looking for feedback to improve what we do so I hope you don't mind?

Hopefully , the "sugar issue" which can be so thorny in many shops, was dealt with well on your visit? We only ever recommend to taste first as sugar can upset the balance of the drink, with the proviso that we all have different acuity to sweet, salt, sour, acidity etc... therefore we all taste things differently and you may find you need sugar. Hopefully the staff didn't say no, or pull a face, as thats the exact opposite of what we are about.

I'd love to hear more abut your experience.

Cheers

Mat


----------



## h1udd

Well this is a turn of coincidence .... only yesterday was I researching where to go in Bristol to get a good coffee, and discovered the FCP website .. then within 24hrs of discovering it a thread appears.

Glad its getting good reviews and has a presence on this forum.

I'll be popping down there next week for a couple of espressos and filters .... and to enquire about the courses

@matisse - how long are the courses ? and what sort of times do you run them as I would have to arrange child care if too late in the day ..... its only for me, I dont have any friends and my Wife only cares that I tidy up and stop filling the kitchen up with espresso machines


----------



## Edlockwood

Hi Matt. That wasn't intended as a criticism, it was meant to be a light hearted recollection. The sugar asker isn't a coffee geek so he was quite surprised but I felt it was entirely appropriate to ask him to try it without first. You wouldn't be given ketchup at a Michelin starred restaurant I suspect ! Really enjoyed our visit and will try and get there again next time we are on bristol


----------



## matisse

Thanks, I donlt take anything as a criticism, its all a learning process for us. We get so little valuable feedback on these situations that i felt compelled to ask. Glad it went well.


----------



## matisse

Courses run 1.5-2 hrs, dependinh on how long i ramble









they only run in the evenings at the moment, as we use the shop. Actually doing a filter course this sunday, starts @ 4.30ish. drop me an email if you're interested.

[email protected]


----------



## Andy__C

FCP is great, for all the reasons stated above. I work in Bristol a couple of days a week and always walk to the office from Temple Meads either via FCP or Barista collective. FCP is probably my favourite, a greater rotation of coffee and the choice of two beans Both can have queue's extending back at peak times which is a great sign in many ways.


----------



## j.hall

Just to echo all the positive comments above, we tend to visit Bristol once or twice a month from Gloucestershire and always try to drop into FCP (and Small St) for our fix. I've even tactically parked at Trenchard St when we're off shopping at Cabot Circus so we just happen to walk past twice in one trip...


----------



## YerbaMate170

Yep, any excuse to say how great FCP is, I'll take! Along with Small St they've got a, most probably unintended, thing going where FCP serves single origins and Small St stick to a House Blend + one other. From a consumer perspective it means more variation, and I can go to whichever I'm in the mood for, never being disappointed.

I just wish a speciality place would open on/near park street!


----------



## Spazbarista

I've only been to fcp once and they served me a cup of bland. Small St never disappoints so I go there instead.


----------



## h1udd

I really must try small street ... It's only a road away. The problem is that fcp being a multi-roaster coffee shop and always having 4 different beans every week / other week means I have to go to fcp to try the new beans and roasters ... If I went in to town more often I could manage small street


----------



## funinacup

FCP were incredibly friendly when we visited a few months back.

Their coffee wasn't amazing however but I'm fairly sure they made it on a Baratza Encore or something (filter)


----------



## matisse

We used to use vario-w's for filter, with the steel blades.

We prefer less concentration in.our filters, which leaves to subtler flavours. I find them more balanced. Our aim is to make the best of each coffee, regardless of how good the actual bean is.


----------



## matisse

Be interested to know what you had, lighter roast singles are often.very light in milk.


----------



## matisse

Nope, it's a definite decision on our part to be different to Small St. That way we can both survive being so close together. Doing different styles means we can attract our own (sometimes overlapping) audiences.

There is a new bakery on park St, pinkmans that has ALL on the kit. Not tried it yet but they are apparently buying from a small roaster.


----------



## YerbaMate170

matisse said:


> There is a new bakery on park St, pinkmans that has ALL on the kit. Not tried it yet but they are apparently buying from a small roaster.


Ohh excellent, will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## caffeinejunkie

One of my favourite Coffee shops, great coffee, service and feel.

Always visit when in the area!!


----------



## Grimley

I visited there July last year. The flat was good but I preferred Small st in the next road. The best Coffee I drank during my stay in Bristol, was Hart's Bakery down by Bristol Temple Meads Rail Station. It complemented the Veggie pasty from there perfectly.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Quick visit today. Espresso ordered. Climpsons. Sweet, juicy, perfect acidity, sticky, lemon curd.

Nom, really really good.


----------



## matisse

You should have said hi! Anywho, glad you liked it, the guats have been good this year and the la cumbre is o e of the best.


----------



## Mrboots2u

matisse said:


> You should have said hi! Anywho, glad you liked it, the guats have been good this year and the la cumbre is o e of the best.


Was in again yesterday, nano challa on ccd this time. Assembly I think. Really good, citrus, peachy, delicate fruit, enjoyed every last bit.


----------



## Tewdric

Small Street and Harts are my favourites in Bristol.


----------

